# Need digitizer recommendation



## kmabone (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm looking for a reasonable, QUALITY(most important) digitizer. Can anyone make a recommendation? 

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I have used Fawn Industries, Inc and Fawn Embroidery Punching Services, Inc. since 1988. The best quality I have seen anywhere. They are out of PA too. Although for pure digitizing I guess that doesn't matter.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

We do most of our own digitizing but when we're busy I send to artworksource dot com. always the best of quality and overnight service for a flat rate of $30 left crest or cap. Plus, they digitize with wilcom and send me the EMB file so we can edit from the original.


----------



## kmabone (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you. I like to go by word of mouth. I hate trying new companies without some sort of reference, so your input is really appreciated.


----------



## deborahcan (Sep 27, 2008)

I just used a new company called Affinity Express. They were great! The design I had them digitize was very complicated and very large. Even after they sent me the design, they weren't happy with it so they fine tuned it without me even asking for it. I also use Wilcom so they were able to send me the EMB format. I think their pricing is in line with alot of other digitizers, but what I really liked was the customer service.

Deborah 
Rainbow Embroidery


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Artwork Source - very good quality and service.

Volant Tech - also very good quality and service.

Both are reasonable priced with good turnaround time.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

If the digitizers you're interested in trying don't offer a "free" first order, then I suggest you go ahead and spend a few bucks in order to compare.

I sent the same graphic to 3 digitizers, then sewed them all out to compare. Doing this will also give you a glimpse of their level of customer service.


----------



## SaphiraDesign (Sep 18, 2009)

DigiTech Embroidery in Las Vegas does the best darn digitizing I've ever seen. Her name is Kim and she's been in the business for 20 years. She's very good with making the logo look fantastic, no matter what.

email her directly at [email protected].


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

my suggestion.... make a list of all the digitisers you come across and people recommend..... then choose a design which has small text and complicated details etc etc so it has all sort of stuff in the design.....then send that artwork to all the digitisers and see what you get back.....good luck


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

skits said:


> my suggestion.... make a list of all the digitisers you come across and people recommend..... then choose a design which has small text and complicated details etc etc so it has all sort of stuff in the design.....then send that artwork to all the digitisers and see what you get back.....good luck


That's a good suggestion, especially about the small text. But it could be expensive to do this test as all digitizers don't offer a free first order.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> That's a good suggestion, especially about the small text. But it could be expensive to do this test as all digitizers don't offer a free first order.



true...... I think you need to send out an email saying that this design is going out to several digitisers and this is your opportunity to be our supplier if your design is the best quality from all the suppliers with a good price, etc etc.... but am not sure if this will get rid of the cheap low quality digitisers cos they have all the time to do a freebie and the good digitiser might not be willing to do a freebie for someone who is out looking for the best deal because a good digitiser is often more expensive so maybe with a good digitiser you might need to pay for the sample design which I feel might be worth the money spent cos from the outcome you will pick out a long term quality digitiser which will save you money in other ways......


----------



## boll weevil (Jul 21, 2009)

Since we CANNOT Post Self Promotional URLs (links to your website), Advertisements,  or offer our services in the forum threads, I will not recommend my company.

Moderator; How do I handle this with out breaking any rules?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

boll weevil said:


> Since we CANNOT Post Self Promotional URLs (links to your website), Advertisements, or offer our services in the forum threads, I will not recommend my company.
> 
> Moderator; How do I handle this with out breaking any rules?


I'm not a moderator, but I think the answer to your question is to post a private message to the person who started this thread.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Also Rodney has gone ahead and moved this over to the referrals section now, so feel free to offer your services now, as it is in the right forum for that now


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

boll weevil said:


> Since we CANNOT Post Self Promotional URLs (links to your website), Advertisements,  or offer our services in the forum threads, I will not recommend my company.
> 
> Moderator; How do I handle this with out breaking any rules?


Clever.

Kelly is looking for referrals, not solicitations.


----------



## TWTshirts (Jun 13, 2009)

Wicked Stitch of the East


----------

